# Bricked it HARD...anyone recommend a repair shop?



## Doug Harden (Oct 14, 2011)

It seems I have a hardware issue as right after installing a nightly CM9, it seemed to be working fiine when I went to install a simple batery level mod and I got the "UI has stopped working" warning and when I went to reboot to reflash the OS, it suddenly displayed the BSOD (with tightly spaced black thin lines) and now NOTHING I've tried will get it to respond.

I've done all the button push combos, plugged it into the computer, left it on charge overnight....nothing...absolutely nothing.

This was a very stable TP before this episode.

So after diagnosing it with an HP chat session...and volunteering the CM9 install, of course my warranty is void and they want $235 to repair it...I could replace it cheaper.

So, any independants doing repairs on these yet? Preferably in the midwest.

Damnit....


----------



## Dorregaray (Jan 26, 2012)

have you tried webos doctor?


----------



## Doug Harden (Oct 14, 2011)

Yup...but with it not even turning on in any mode, it doesn't see it...


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Since you say you've tried everything, try this:

Leave plugged into the wall for a few days (1-3).

Also, was it low battery when it went down???


----------



## Doug Harden (Oct 14, 2011)

Battery was around 80+%


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Doug Harden said:


> Battery was around 80+%


Try this and see if it helps. (It is webOS doctor)
http://touchpadwiki....ctory-settings/

Or watch this:


----------



## Doug Harden (Oct 14, 2011)

Unfortunately, for me, the TP won't even respond to this........


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Try calling them again and this time don't say anything about Android....


----------



## marleyinoc (Oct 10, 2011)

Sounds like, considering you got yourself into this, you'd feel better if you went with hashc0des (and other devs) dirty hole.. There are videos with how to access the reset button but it also requires some sodering to them adb.. I bet hash would be willing to help you if you ram into questions...

If you got this on the cheap, fixing this is going to make you feel like a king. Trying to get it replaced? Not so much.

But if you're able to get it replaced I'm sure you'll learn to live with yourself pretty fast.


----------



## neeraj (Oct 18, 2011)

just to be curious, have you tried to connect your HP touchpad to other computer in debug mode (POWER+VOLUME UP). Is it even showing that its trying to find a driver????????

At least it can make me clear that your touchpad is actually watchable with computers (just more of a sdcard or software issue)

Even possible that your USB cable having some issues (so try some other cable to be sure) and let me know how it really goes. if its definitely a software issue then i can help you out.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Try holding down the power button and volume up rocker on the side. This might put you back into the moboot directory. You have to hold it down for 20-30 seconds.


----------



## Doug Harden (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the suggestions....but nothing is working. I've tried them all numerous times...... Something tells me that the BSOD I saw was it's death warning....


----------



## Doug Harden (Oct 14, 2011)

Bought some tools and a parts TP on eBay, so when they arrive, I'll get to see inside this thing....

Also bought an ASUS TF300T tablet to replace it.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Doug Harden said:


> Bought some tools and a parts TP on eBay, so when they arrive, I'll get to see inside this thing....
> 
> Also bought an ASUS TF300T tablet to replace it.


If you try to rest it, take pictures as you go and post the process. I think it might be very interesting!


----------



## Razor512 (Aug 22, 2011)

A friend of mine had a similar issue and was able to fix it by running the battery down completely (taking it apart and disconnecting the battery and reconnecting it can also work but running it down to the batteries internal cutoff point seems to bring a touchpad back from the dead)

It seems that under normal use, the device never really fully shuts off, regardless of the state, certain components always remain powered


----------



## Doug Harden (Oct 14, 2011)

Razor512 said:


> A friend of mine had a similar issue and was able to fix it by running the battery down completely (taking it apart and disconnecting the battery and reconnecting it can also work but running it down to the batteries internal cutoff point seems to bring a touchpad back from the dead)
> 
> It seems that under normal use, the device never really fully shuts off, regardless of the state, certain components always remain powered


Interesting....


----------



## Doug Harden (Oct 14, 2011)

WOW...^^ That fixed it!! I was waiting (still am >







) for a parts TP I bought from eBay and thought I'd try just putting it all back together...(I'd taken it apart awaiting the parts)...and I'll be damned it came back on and has been fine!!

My guess is that the charging circuit in these things is ultra sensitive and demanding of it's own proccess. I still am not sure why mine glitched and died, but simply removing the battery for a period of time and reinstalling it seemed to fix the problem. Battery was at 35% when it awoke...when it died it was around 85%.

Thanks for all the ideas and help......now if I could just get my $$ or the TP from eBay (it's been 11 days) I'd be even happier.....


----------

